# VPS Request for a P2H Site?



## makan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello. My name is Makan D and I am the owner of the following websites:

https://boxcwebsites.com
https://boxc.club

I wanted to ask if anyone would like to sponsor us some VPS for our coming BOXC Club P2H Forum?

I would like to get some people to sponsor us some VPS because we want to get people to start posting to get points and from there they can send in request for a VPS. I will be putting my own resources forward too to help, but I need some help from everyone else too! I will make it so that when they post, they get points. Which then they can exchange points for VPS.

Well I own my own hosting business at https://boxcwebsites.com but I really don't provide VPS yet. So you know I can be successful!

You will in return get a lifetime linkback / Banner to your site on BOXC Club and I can give you a 4 months of a free ad on BOXC Websites. I have been hosting more then 200 free people and then around 20+ paid. Not that big, but I am pretty new and I can handle the heat! We will also tell whoever that host with you guys to give a linkback if it is a proper site.

I have the domain, and everything up already, just looking for sponsors to actually get started! I need free ones because I currently am just starting! If I get some $ from the ad revenue then I can start paying to get the VPS.

If you can sponsor us, can you PM me your skype or just list it below so we can talk some more?

Sorry if this might be in the wrong category! Thanks!


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 16, 2014)

The issue you're going to run into is abuse.

Abuse is the death of all "p2h" hosts. You're asking for a host to sponsor you a server, on top of that you'll want cPanel, so them to give you a cPanel license, and and and.......

I doubt you'll find a provider willing to do this.


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 16, 2014)

RTGHM said:


> The issue you're going to run into is abuse.
> 
> Abuse is the death of all "p2h" hosts. You're asking for a host to sponsor you a server, on top of that you'll want cPanel, so them to give you a cPanel license, and and and.......


Yep.

There's really no business model that supports free hosting, except for the few who do it as a hobby.  So unless you're willing to pay for a monthly server (or VPS) cost + cpanel/WHM + some kind of user management tool (like WHMCS), you should abandon the idea.  Advertising might offset a little but you'll be paying $30-50 or more a month minimum for this hobby.

OP, you should


read @KuJoe 's book on this.  It's free.
Go to freevps.us if you want a free VPS


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 16, 2014)

Send me your business plan along with a resume detailing your past experience in the field, then outline the steps to register a company in your country and I'll consider sponsoring you a few servers for a percentage of your company.


----------



## makan (Dec 17, 2014)

RTGHM said:


> The issue you're going to run into is abuse.
> 
> Abuse is the death of all "p2h" hosts. You're asking for a host to sponsor you a server, on top of that you'll want cPanel, so them to give you a cPanel license, and and and.......
> 
> I doubt you'll find a provider willing to do this.


Not really. As long as I and my team have a hand on checking the servers for abuse information, then it is fine. And actually I am also sponsoring myself too with cPanel hosting because I already have my own cPanel hosting business.


----------



## makan (Dec 17, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Yep.
> 
> There's really no business model that supports free hosting, except for the few who do it as a hobby.  So unless you're willing to pay for a monthly server (or VPS) cost + cpanel/WHM + some kind of user management tool (like WHMCS), you should abandon the idea.  Advertising might offset a little but you'll be paying $30-50 or more a month minimum for this hobby.
> 
> ...


But this could be a help to find more potential customers. As a matter of fact, I was looking for a shared host for a cheap price and found it on an ad at one of these forums. So I think this could really be a money maker if you can send maybe like 1 or 2 VPS a month, or as much as you want.


----------



## makan (Dec 17, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Send me your business plan along with a resume detailing your past experience in the field, then outline the steps to register a company in your country and I'll consider sponsoring you a few servers for a percentage of your company.


What do you mean by "percentage"?


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 17, 2014)

makan said:


> What do you mean by "percentage"?


Have you ever watched shark tank or dragons den? Watch a few episodes, to understand.


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 17, 2014)

makan said:


> What do you mean by "percentage"?


I mean that I give you servers that are worth money so your business can grow and in return, you give me a percentage of your company so I have some ownership in it. If you don't want to give me a percentage, I can make up a payment plan where you pay me back for the servers plus interest after X amount of months.

A link or banner is not going to cover the costs of the servers or licenses so you'll need to provide something monetary in exchange for the resources being provided. The percentage is the better option because it's reliant on your company succeeding so if it doesn't take off, you won't be in debt.

Then again, this is all reliant that you create a real company. If you don't create a real company then nobody in their right mind would give you resources and be stuck with the kind of liability you're bringing to the table.


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 17, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I mean that I give you servers that are worth money so your business can grow and in return, you give me a percentage of your company so I have some ownership in it. If you don't want to give me a percentage, I can make up a payment plan where you pay me back for the servers plus interest after X amount of months.
> 
> A link or banner is not going to cover the costs of the servers or licenses so you'll need to provide something monetary in exchange for the resources being provided. The percentage is the better option because it's reliant on your company succeeding so if it doesn't take off, you won't be in debt.
> 
> Then again, this is all reliant that you create a real company. If you don't create a real company then nobody in their right mind would give you resources and be stuck with the kind of liability you're bringing to the table.


It should be easy for him to get a company registration, LLC's are the easier to get, but a step up from that if he's UK citizen I believe (don't quote me on this) you can register a LTD in UK for around 40 gbp or something.


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 17, 2014)

RTGHM said:


> It should be easy for him to get a company registration, LLC's are the easier to get, but a step up from that if he's UK citizen I believe (don't quote me on this) you can register a LTD in UK for around 40 gbp or something.


Hopefully it is that easy for him. Realistically though it looks like he's here for a handout to make some quick money before next semester because he hasn't even taken the basic steps to start a hosting company.


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 17, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Hopefully it is that easy for him. Realistically though it looks like he's here for a handout to make some quick money before next semester because he hasn't even taken the basic steps to start a hosting company.


Yeah, but on a side note, KuJoe you should start up your free hosting business again - you'll do it correctly and without issues like *new hosts* have problems doing. I had a feeling since I saw this thread that he'll just run it for a few months, then leave. I guess summer came early.... in December.


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 17, 2014)

RTGHM said:


> Yeah, but on a side note, KuJoe you should start up your free hosting business again - you'll do it correctly and without issues like *new hosts* have problems doing. I had a feeling since I saw this thread that he'll just run it for a few months, then leave. I guess summer came early.... in December.


I've been working on it off and on. I just did a re-write of the client management system and already have some users that are actively hosting websites. I just haven't gotten around to advertising it, that's why I was curious about this thread so I can take the work I've already put into it and hand it off to somebody to see how they use it.


----------



## makan (Dec 17, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I mean that I give you servers that are worth money so your business can grow and in return, you give me a percentage of your company so I have some ownership in it. If you don't want to give me a percentage, I can make up a payment plan where you pay me back for the servers plus interest after X amount of months.
> 
> A link or banner is not going to cover the costs of the servers or licenses so you'll need to provide something monetary in exchange for the resources being provided. The percentage is the better option because it's reliant on your company succeeding so if it doesn't take off, you won't be in debt.
> 
> Then again, this is all reliant that you create a real company. If you don't create a real company then nobody in their right mind would give you resources and be stuck with the kind of liability you're bringing to the table.


Don't need anything to expensive. Maybe just a server that is something like $5 / monthly or less. I believe ads can cover that cost much.


----------



## WSWD (Dec 17, 2014)

makan said:


> Don't need anything to expensive. Maybe just a server that is something like $5 / monthly or less. I believe ads can cover that cost much.


Then why not spend the $5/mo. yourself and cover that with the ad money?  If you think the cost can be covered, then do it yourself!


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 17, 2014)

makan said:


> Don't need anything to expensive. Maybe just a server that is something like $5 / monthly or less. I believe ads can cover that cost much.


Here's a tip.

x10vps.com - get their first package, with cPanel, it'll run you about $18 per month, use google ads, profit


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok so I've been following this for a while and I figure I'll toss my ten cents in here.

When we sponsored a few VPSes for one of these post2host sites, it wasn't the best thing.  We ended up stopping our sponsorship because of the frequency of abusers (this P2H team does a great job in screening the applicants, but it wasn't worth it to deal with the ones they missed, especially since it uses up our time that we don't get paid for).  

The entire "Advertisement" portion of any of these offers (in my opinion) is a joke.  You're asked (or pay) to target individuals who are getting the product for free.  Why would they buy from the provider that's advertising instead of getting the free VPS from your forum?  Also it's only for a few months?

I want to say what @KuJoe said is spot on.  



makan said:


> Don't need anything to expensive. Maybe just a server that is something like $5 / monthly or less. I believe ads can cover that cost much.





WSWD said:


> Then why not spend the $5/mo. yourself and cover that with the ad money?  If you think the cost can be covered, then do it yourself!


I have nothing else to add. Good luck on your P2H site, but from what I'm seeing you're asking for the "initial sponsors" to front most of the costs and you'll be taking all the "profits" (if there are any).  I'd personally be interested but only under the condition similar to what KuJoe stated.


----------



## makan (Dec 18, 2014)

All I am really actually asking is to simply give us maybe one or 2 VPSes to actually be able to work and get off the ground. I am not really asking for a couple hundred or something like that. I need something to start my first giveaway and get some users?

After that I can probably gather the money and pay for it myself.


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 18, 2014)

makan said:


> All I am really actually asking is to simply give us maybe one or 2 VPSes to actually be able to work and get off the ground. I am not really asking for a couple hundred or something like that. I need something to start my first giveaway and get some users?
> 
> After that I can probably gather the money and pay for it myself.


How about this, I'll loan you $500. You have 3 months to repay the loan, otherwise I own your whole business, deal?


----------



## trewq (Dec 18, 2014)

makan said:


> All I am really actually asking is to simply give us maybe one or 2 VPSes to actually be able to work and get off the ground. I am not really asking for a couple hundred or something like that. I need something to start my first giveaway and get some users?
> 
> 
> After that I can probably gather the money and pay for it myself.


Just risk your own money instead of others. If you can't use your own then get a job and get some.


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 18, 2014)

trewq said:


> Just risk your own money instead of others. If you can't use your own then get a job and get some.


Or he can accept my loan offer. There are details to work out, but it's possible.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 19, 2014)

makan said:


> All I am really actually asking is to simply give us maybe one or 2 VPSes to actually be able to work and get off the ground. I am not really asking for a couple hundred or something like that. I need something to start my first giveaway and get some users?
> 
> After that I can probably gather the money and pay for it myself.


Howdy makan,

I think you're marginalizing it here.  You're thinking of the 2 VPSes as if it was a really simple/basic thing that no-one's going to miss, and asking someone to just bite the bullet and help you out on it.

it's like walking into a supermarket and asking the supermarket to give you 2 candy bars for free so you can sell those candy bars and you'll tell your friends how great that supermarket is.  It doesn't work like that.  

My suggestion is either initially pay for it yourself (I'm pretty sure you can find some cheap VPS offers somewhere), or take up on any of the other options offered by some people here.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 19, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> My suggestion is either initially pay for it yourself (I'm pretty sure you can find some cheap VPS offers somewhere),


Every friggin' cloud service and their mother has been handing out fistfuls of credits so it shouldn't be too hard to find one offering signup credits that will pay for a couple of months service. 



> you can register a LTD in UK for around 40 gbp or something.


Less. £15 if you register online directly through Companies House and the formation is usually completed within 24 hours..


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 19, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Every friggin' cloud service and their mother has been handing out fistfuls of credits so it shouldn't be too hard to find one offering signup credits that will pay for a couple of months service.
> 
> Less. £15 if you register online directly through Companies House and the formation is usually completed within 24 hours..


You have to be a UK citizen I believe, which sucks, otherwise I'd be registering a LTD instead I am stuck with a LLC.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 19, 2014)

RTGHM said:


> You have to be a UK citizen I believe, which sucks, otherwise I'd be registering a LTD instead I am stuck with a LLC.


You don't need to be a UK citizen or resident.  UK companies do need a registered office address in the UK, but if you use a service like CompaniesMadeSimple (the 115-117 St John St London address you see thousands of UK companies using) its about 50 GBP to register a company and get 1 yr of registered office service. http://www.companiesmadesimple.com/company-formation-name-search.html?namesearch=no


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 19, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> You don't need to be a UK citizen or resident.  UK companies do need a registered office address in the UK, but if you use a service like CompaniesMadeSimple (the 115-117 St John St London address you see thousands of UK companies using) its about 50 GBP to register a company and get 1 yr of registered office service. http://www.companiesmadesimple.com/company-formation-name-search.html?namesearch=no


Seriously? Thanks for the information. I have to file for a LTD now.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Dec 23, 2014)

Luis, I missed you, I really did.


</sarcasm>


----------



## makan (Jan 2, 2015)

I have setup the forum now at https://boxc.club.

I have a couple members and one sponsor. Going to keep growing!

Looking for more sponsors to give in some VPS!


----------



## WSWD (Jan 2, 2015)

makan said:


> I have setup the forum now at https://boxc.club.


You sure did!  What a great looking site you have!


----------



## pbgben (Jan 3, 2015)

He needs to fix his https linking


----------



## makan (Jan 3, 2015)

WSWD said:


> You sure did!  What a great looking site you have!


Oh yes. Sorry, but the site used to be SSL until some users had faced issues. I thought maybe now we will go without it, so try this: http://boxc.club

Thank you pbgben for fixing my issue


----------



## makan (Jan 6, 2015)

I just wanted to say, the forum just broke 220+ Posts! Still looking for advertisers to come and get us!


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 8, 2015)

makan said:


> I just wanted to say, the forum just broke 220+ Posts! Still looking for advertisers to come and get us!


I wouldn't be so proud of low quality, shitty posts, from you and other members (_assuming they're real and not you just trying to bump the site_). I read a few posts, they make zero sense.

No one is going to sponsor you at this rate- your forum is broken still...


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 8, 2015)

I just read the post about one of his sponsors getting their whole node hacked so all of the VPSs on it were compromised and the host didn't even rebuild the OS, just "fixed the hack". Hello backdoors! 

My advise is invest in NYSE:CAG (parent company of the best popcorn, Orville Redenbacher's) because your forum will surely increase their sales and you'd benefit from it as a stock holder.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 8, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> I just read the post about one of his sponsors getting their whole node hacked so all of the VPSs on it were compromised and the host didn't even rebuild the OS, just "fixed the hack". Hello backdoors!
> 
> My advise is invest in NYSE:CAG (parent company of the best popcorn, Orville Redenbacher's) because your forum will surely increase their sales and you'd benefit from it as a stock holder.


I see someone has never heard of a rootkit.... lmao


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 8, 2015)

@KuJoe I'll just leave this here...

https://pdf.yt/d/663HSXWqauPjz3Ui


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 8, 2015)

The x2go remote desktop on debian 7  tutorial was mildly amusing.

tutorial writer:



> Add bellow lines at end :
> 
> 
> Code:
> ...


 

 

//facepalm


----------



## makan (Jan 8, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> I wouldn't be so proud of low quality, shitty posts, from you and other members (_assuming they're real and not you just trying to bump the site_). I read a few posts, they make zero sense.
> 
> No one is going to sponsor you at this rate- your forum is broken still...


Shitty posts? How about we teach you a lesson for a second. "(of a person or action) contemptible; worthless." Hmm.. Okay. So I see, you think that everyone has to be so perfect and so moderate right? I believe this is a forum to have "fun" with the community guessing that you don't know what the hell that just meant. But going on with what I was saying. I don't regard any of my posts nor any of the other posts to be "shitty." Ooohhh! Your read a few posts! Makes sense, seeming through the low quality posts. No one is going to sponsor me? Why so negative? You probably have a lot of negativity on your life that you try to pass on. How about some words of motivation, something like "Not bad, but I might look at the posts?" Like I don't even f***ing know what to say now at "your" immaturity.


----------



## makan (Jan 8, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> I just read the post about one of his sponsors getting their whole node hacked so all of the VPSs on it were compromised and the host didn't even rebuild the OS, just "fixed the hack". Hello backdoors!
> 
> My advise is invest in NYSE:CAG (parent company of the best popcorn, Orville Redenbacher's) because your forum will surely increase their sales and you'd benefit from it as a stock holder.


Very good. Thank you about the information. I will report it to him  Thank you for not being like the rest and actually giving good source of information. 

Hahaha. I will keep the stocking in mind! Thank you so much!


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 8, 2015)

makan said:


> Shitty posts? How about we teach you a lesson for a second. "(of a person or action) contemptible; worthless." Hmm.. Okay. So I see, you think that everyone has to be so perfect and so moderate right? I believe this is a forum to have "fun" with the community guessing that you don't know what the hell that just meant. But going on with what I was saying. I don't regard any of my posts nor any of the other posts to be "shitty." Ooohhh! Your read a few posts! Makes sense, seeming through the low quality posts. No one is going to sponsor me? Why so negative? You probably have a lot of negativity on your life that you try to pass on. How about some words of motivation, something like "Not bad, but I might look at the posts?" Like I don't even f***ing know what to say now at "your" immaturity.


I'm sorry, you just made me burst out in laughing. You're mad at the PDF I released,and you just proved your immature with that reply. In-case you delete it I screenshotted it.

Now let me tell you something, you're *looking for sponsors* and now I can assure you with that response you made, instead of taking it up in a mature way, you acted immature, therefore I honestly believe there is a 0.00000001% chance you'll get a actual sponsor.

Image:


----------



## makan (Jan 8, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> @KuJoe I'll just leave this here...
> 
> https://pdf.yt/d/663HSXWqauPjz3Ui


Okay. Nice. I am looking through it right now. Lets teach you a lesson about life.

Yes, I am the owner Makan D. I am no big corporate company nor am I endorsed in any big schemes. Just a small thing I like to do as a hobby and past time with my friends. Both of those IP addresses you states were wrong for number 1. Also it is not Ronsor, Incorporated. It is simply Ronsor INC. Nothing to do with Incorporating or anything to do around that.

Going on. Claiming? Since when did he claim. It is simply called a *name. *Why now you though that everything has to be big and business? No? Okay now let's get this clear, it is a kid? And you would know that how? The information you gave now doesn't explain anything. Yes that is his domain. You did realize that he is no big company selling VPS? He is just a small little one person, using his own dedicated server and giving out parts of it to others. Youwikiz.com is the domain I gave to him a while back, maybe around 1 or 2 months ago so he can use it because I didn't need it after that. Yes I know it provides invalid WHOIS data. Okay? Since when did that have anything to do with the (false) "case"?

Am I the only person that is not blind? "Ronsor" clearly states at the end, "FIXED (EDIT)." And then you are telling me he didn't? Umm... I don't know anything about that now. Website is not using KLOXO, but it was going to, but then I decided not to. Sentora is made by the developers of ZPanel. You did realize that ZPanel was dropped right? Can't that explain the vulnerability?

None of those IP's as I said were right. So deal with it.

No? I am Makan and Ronsor is ronsor. You can actually find Ronsor on different forums if you can search him up. I am not stupid. If I had the VPS to sponsor, I would sponsor them under my own name. Not a chat site. Also I wouldn't create another account, domain, website, so I can sponsor myself VPS. We have the same writing style? You could have the same writing style and I can simply say 'You are just a copy of the other 4 thousand accounts out there." Get the point?

Not finding anything to do with the case here...

OfficialGearClan.com was also a domain I gave to my friend by the name of Informas. If you do some digging which you clearly didn't. Also Airbrowser is owned by another friend of mine called Chris, but he is not a close friend, just someone I met on a Forum. I don't know if Chris or Informas have anything to do with each other. Virus has nothing to do with me right now, report it to Chris god damn it.

Running on this page I find everything I explained before. My name is Makan, Chris is a forum friend.

Oooh! You can read! Congrats! Oh wait, Immature kids? And you know that just by reading some chat logs? Okay cool. I understand. You think everything everywhere has to be formal. Interesting.

Seeing upon what you just did didn't really prove anything. Also by the way, please simply say something polite or positive otherwise then just don't say anything. Don't like me? Don't say a single word to me. Want to ruin my reputation? Well good for you. I might be able to do as hard on it as you can. Please sir RTGHM, don't put everyone down. Say something positive in life. 

Thank you for reading my long text. Well paragraph.


----------



## makan (Jan 8, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> I'm sorry, you just made me burst out in laughing. You're mad at the PDF I released,and you just proved your immature with that reply. In-case you delete it I screenshotted it.
> 
> Now let me tell you something, you're *looking for sponsors* and now I can assure you with that response you made, instead of taking it up in a mature way, you acted immature, therefore I honestly believe there is a 0.00000001% chance you'll get a actual sponsor.
> 
> Image:


Your making my burst in laughs as you can't control yourself. Since when did I say I was mad smart one? I simply said that nothing is shitty, also I proved your PDF wrong in another post. You believe I can't? But I will try is what that matters. I really don't care single shits to what you say. Deal with it, life isn't fair.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 8, 2015)

makan said:


> Okay. Nice. I am looking through it right now. Lets teach you a lesson about life.
> 
> Yes, I am the owner Makan D. I am no big corporate company nor am I endorsed in any big schemes. Just a small thing I like to do as a hobby and past time with my friends. Both of those IP addresses you states were wrong for number 1. Also it is not Ronsor, Incorporated. It is simply Ronsor INC. Nothing to do with Incorporating or anything to do around that.
> 
> ...



I stopped reading after "let me teach you a lesson"

By saying "Ronsor, Inc" it automatically implies it's a INCOPERATED, LEGALLY REGISTERED company. It's not.

Regardless, you just keep helping prove how immature you are. Keep on "teaching" me these "lessons" man, I made my popcorn already, pictures coming soon.


----------



## makan (Jan 8, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> I stopped reading after "let me teach you a lesson"
> 
> By saying "Ronsor, Inc" it automatically implies it's a INCOPERATED, LEGALLY REGISTERED company. It's not.
> 
> Regardless, you just keep helping prove how immature you are. Keep on "teaching" me these "lessons" man, I made my popcorn already, pictures coming soon.


Just you know what. Whatever to you. Say loads of anything you want, I don't really care. I proved in that how most of your information is wrong. Have a great day.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 8, 2015)

makan said:


> Just you know what. Whatever to you. Say loads of anything you want, I don't really care. I proved in that how most of your information is wrong. Have a great day.



Actually you just proved them all... but OKAY.

You're a kid, let's face the music. You're right next to mtwiscool, that's the fact of this discussion. You're apart of the NPT (remove the T, add the I - yes, it's a inside joke).

Stop trying to "teach me a lesson" when you haven't even learned them yourself.

I don't need to say anymore.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 9, 2015)

Are you bloody serious?

http://vps.youwikiz.com/cgi-bin/panel.cgi

That's what you call a VPS panel? Anyone else notice the 100% lack of security.

Time to go play with your panel 

http://vps.youwikiz.com/cgi-bin/restart.cgi?2

Common everyone, it's a duty to constantly restart everyone's vm's.

Edit: within not even 5 minutes after I found an exploit and was about to leave a message on his box he deletes the panel.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 9, 2015)

> . Yes I know it provides invalid WHOIS data. Okay?


No, it's not OK because #1 it's a violation of ICANN rules and #2 using fake WHOIS isn't the brightest  thing to do if you have a "business" because it could lead to the domain being suspended or even deleted.  If you want to hide your identity or address (which you shouldn't if you're running a "business") then use private WHOIS.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 9, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> No, it's not OK because #1 it's a violation of ICANN rules and #2 using fake WHOIS isn't the brightest  thing to do if you have a "business" because it could lead to the domain being suspended or even deleted.  If you want to hide your identity or address (which you shouldn't if you're running a "business") then use private WHOIS.


Shucks, a few complaints just got sent to ICANN about the invalid whois........


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 9, 2015)

Not to mention you have a little.... issues... When javascript is your only anti-spam filter, you get eaten.



http://pastebin.com/hTKSXttm

Just saying..


----------



## makan (Jan 9, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> Not to mention you have a little.... issues... When javascript is your only anti-spam filter, you get eaten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Nice. I will look into that.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 9, 2015)

After lame threats from Ronsor, Makan banned my spam accounts, shucks.



Seriously though, if you want me to continue keep the shoutbox, if you're fine without me spamming you, then get rid of it. That simple.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jan 10, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> After lame threats from Ronsor, Makan banned my spam accounts, shucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if you want me to continue keep the shoutbox, if you're fine without me spamming you, then get rid of it. That simple.


That wasn't very mature of you to do that...

Let him be the delusional fool he is, he'll get into trouble with someone eventually.


----------



## blergh (Jan 10, 2015)

Not sure who´s the biggest fool nor who any of you are trying to impress.


----------



## makan (Jan 11, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> After lame threats from Ronsor, Makan banned my spam accounts, shucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if you want me to continue keep the shoutbox, if you're fine without me spamming you, then get rid of it. That simple.


Does it look like I care? You can spam. Not like it will destroy us. It is a SHOUTBOX. You don't get anything out of it. Instead of trying to ruin me, go outside, get some friends and have coffee or something. Idk where you live :/ . But anyways, whatevera....


----------



## makan (Jan 11, 2015)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> That wasn't very mature of you to do that...
> 
> Let him be the delusional fool he is, he'll get into trouble with someone eventually.


Fool? What do you mean. Explain.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 11, 2015)

makan said:


> Does it look like I care? You can spam. Not like it will destroy us. It is a SHOUTBOX. You don't get anything out of it. Instead of trying to ruin me, go outside, get some friends and have coffee or something. Idk where you live :/ . But anyways, whatevera....


It was just a POC showing you javascript != security.

Maybe you should get out of your moms basement, get a job, and make some money instead of begging for free stuff.


----------



## makan (Jan 12, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> It was just a POC showing you javascript != security.
> 
> Maybe you should get out of your moms basement, get a job, and make some money instead of begging for free stuff.


Not begging. Not in my mom's basement, got a job.

But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Jan 12, 2015)

Kids take this to street and handle this with fists. Enough being keyboard warriors!


----------



## ryanarp (Jan 12, 2015)

Well any thought of giving you a sponsorship just went out the window when you spammed my support portal. I would recommend not doing that


----------



## makan (Jan 13, 2015)

ryanarp said:


> Well any thought of giving you a sponsorship just went out the window when you spammed my support portal. I would recommend not doing that


Now did it actually? One contact is spamming? Since when?


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 13, 2015)

makan said:


> Now did it actually? One contact is spamming? Since when?


Seeing your attitude, I *doubt* it was "one contact"


----------



## makan (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for putting me down! I don't listen. You guys can say as much as you want!

Anyways I got some new sponsors and more that are in contact with me! 

With 550+ Posts, and almost 100+ Members, this will be a great forum!

Here is the specs just in case if you don't have them.


Currently we don't have much to list here, but maybe later we might!



Spoiler






> *VPS 1 {14} - www.Ronsor.cu.cc*
> 
> Ram: 215MB
> 
> ...






More VPSes to be added as we get some more sponsors


----------



## makan (Jan 13, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> Seeing your attitude, I *doubt* it was "one contact"


Nah. Actually it was only 1. Sorry about my attitude! Anyways, have a great day!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 13, 2015)

makan said:


> Now did it actually? One contact is spamming? Since when?


The purpose of the web form was for support and sales.  Not for soliciting purposes (and it's stated as such).  

tldr: You asked a service for free without really offering in return.  I'm glad you were able to find sponsors who were willing to take the short end of the stick.  Good luck on your future venture.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 13, 2015)

> *VPS 4 {1} - www.venetx.com*


good luck with that one --> Spetsnazhost, VPSDatabase and a few other names over the years...do a search on WHT for both names. 



> The purpose of the web form was for support and sales.  Not for soliciting purposes (and it's stated as such).


If someone spams my customer service forms even one time it's guaranteed I will never do business with the person


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 14, 2015)

Your 'marvellous' forum still doesn't function with HTTPS.


----------



## makan (Jan 14, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> The purpose of the web form was for support and sales.  Not for soliciting purposes (and it's stated as such).
> 
> tldr: You asked a service for free without really offering in return.  I'm glad you were able to find sponsors who were willing to take the short end of the stick.  Good luck on your future venture.


Thanks! I will keep in mind what you said about the sales. I actually do provide a great advertising opportunity. Of course that is if they accept it


----------



## makan (Jan 14, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> good luck with that one --> Spetsnazhost, VPSDatabase and a few other names over the years...do a search on WHT for both names.
> 
> If someone spams my customer service forms even one time it's guaranteed I will never do business with the person


Thanks for the luck! I will do the search.

Hm. Okay.


----------



## makan (Jan 14, 2015)

k0nsl said:


> Your 'marvellous' forum still doesn't function with HTTPS.


I don't really let people us https now. But now that you say, I guess I will try to see if I can change it to run both!


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 14, 2015)

makan said:


> I don't really let people us https now. But now that you say, I guess I will try to see if I can change it to run both!


_That's a great idea, let's ban all HTTPS access for everyone in the world..._


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh, I had no idea about that. You might wish to get the links corrected in your initial post, then.

What is the reasoning of not using HTTPs when you can? For the keks?  :blink:



makan said:


> I don't really let people us https now. But now that you say, I guess I will try to see if I can change it to run both!


----------



## makan (Jan 14, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> _That's a great idea, let's ban all HTTPS access for everyone in the world..._


Not really banning HTTPS. I am looking for ways to make it run https and http. Now I can't do that because in MyBB only let's us do it on one of them both. :/


----------



## makan (Jan 14, 2015)

k0nsl said:


> Oh, I had no idea about that. You might wish to get the links corrected in your initial post, then.
> 
> What is the reasoning of not using HTTPs when you can? For the keks?  :blink:


I used to run HTTPS, until some users had issues. Then I got rid of it :/


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 14, 2015)

makan said:


> Not really banning HTTPS. I am looking for ways to make it run https and http. Now I can't do that because in MyBB only let's us do it on one of them both. :/


_facepalm_


----------



## pbgben (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## makan (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok?


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey kid learn a little respect for you elders. Ryan is good people. Why would he lie?  So please pack your bags and go somewhere else!


----------



## makan (Jan 15, 2015)

aggressivenetworks said:


> Hey kid learn a little respect for you elders. Ryan is good people. Why would he lie?  So please pack your bags and go somewhere else!


Looking for a Ryan. I don't see any Ryans. By the way, I don't think I have been rude to anyone if they haven't been so rude to me?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 15, 2015)

>Well, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for putting me down! I don't listen. You guys can say as much as you want!

This is comedy gold. 

We are giving you advice, not putting you down. If you wanna take it that way, so be it. You're just pure delusional and stuck in your own world. If you want to continue on like this, the community won't give you any more advice and let you experience your own failure.


----------



## makan (Jan 15, 2015)

> >Well, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for putting me down! I don't listen. You guys can say as much as you want!
> 
> This is comedy gold.
> 
> ...





> @KuJoe I'll just leave this here...
> View makan.pdf - PDFy - Instant PDF Host


Congrats on the advice.



> I'm sorry, you just made me burst out in laughing. You're mad at the PDF I released,and you just proved your immature with that reply. In-case you delete it I screenshotted it.
> 
> Now let me tell you something, you're looking for sponsors and now I can assure you with that response you made, instead of taking it up in a mature way, you acted immature, therefore I honestly believe there is a 0.00000001% chance you'll get a actual sponsor.


Still blabbing on with negative feedback. Oh how nice.



> Actually you just proved them all... but OKAY.
> 
> 
> You're a kid, let's face the music. You're right next to mtwiscool, that's the fact of this discussion. You're apart of the NPT (remove the T, add the I - yes, it's a inside joke).
> ...


Hm?



> After lame threats from Ronsor, Makan banned my spam accounts, shucks.
> WtJicH6.png
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if you want me to continue keep the shoutbox, if you're fine without me spamming you, then get rid of it. That simple.


Wow. Spamming, and then that is advice? Since when?



> Not sure who´s the biggest fool nor who any of you are trying to impress.


Now I know 100% this is not advice. :/



> Kids take this to street and handle this with fists. Enough being keyboard warriors!


Okay...



> Seeing your attitude, I doubt it was "one contact"


Attitude. Now is that so?



> Hey kid learn a little respect for you elders. Ryan is good people. Why would he lie?  So please pack your bags and go somewhere else!


How great. This forum is so nice!

Okay "bro". How's about this on the thread, don't have anything right to say or anything to tell me about the site, then simply tell me. Advice is welcome. But then if you are going to sit down, spend your life trying to prove me wrong and trying to screw with my site and insulting me, I would shut the fuck up and not type anything at all. Don't act so tough and smart, I am here to ask for sponsors and not for your fucking opinions assholes. Understand now?


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Jan 15, 2015)

You were give options. What people really hate is beggars. You never offered anything that is worth something in return.  Where is your risk in all this? The answer is none at all. "Beggars can not be choosers". So have a nice day and learn to be a little respectful of people.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 15, 2015)

makan said:


> Congrats on the advice.
> 
> Still blabbing on with negative feedback. Oh how nice.
> 
> ...


Wait, I thought you were a "Pr0f32210n4l C0mp4ny 13g411y r3g12t3r3d 1nc" ?

Let me put this in terms you'll understand.... We gave you the shovel, you started digging the hole.

IE, the more you talk, the stupider it sounds.

Everytime you speak, you get angry as fuck, and start raging. Hereby making it easy to troll you, piss you off.

So instead of calling potential sponsors "fucking assholes" and not listening to their "fucking opinions" you could take the advice given.

If you won't, then let your stupidity be with you.

--

Also, your "Ronsor, Inc" (not a real company) sponsor, runs on a online.net server, using docker with *is vulnerable as fuck*


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 15, 2015)

>Don't act so tough and smart, I am here to ask for sponsors and not for your fucking opinions assholes. Understand now?

Yeah, good. Now you just ensured that nobody would want to sponsor you anything.

Keep up that attitude.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 16, 2015)

makan said:


> Congrats on the advice.
> 
> 
> Still blabbing on with negative feedback. Oh how nice.
> ...


I'm just going to be straight with you man. You came in here asking for free stuff with 0 risk to you. What I mean is your "sponsors" will be footing the bill for your operation. If it fails they'll be left with the costs (because they pay for the servers your readers use... of which I should also add is how the host pays for their food and living expenses... Which means you're asking them to donate money and time and *legal risk* for your "project"). If it works then you're the only person who wins, since you don't share it with any of your sponsors (also who would want to sponsor it without proper compensation? You say "Advertising!" but it's to people who are already getting it for free. Why would they even care to look at the ads?). The compensation you offer for sponsorship is insulting for a real host. This is what many people are bent out of shape on. You either don't realize this or you do and you simply ignore it, and any alternative offers from other people isn't taken up on or ignored.


tldr: You're not offering anything worthwhile to the sponsors. You also go around and (probably unintentionally) spam people's support queue. And yes, it is spam (defined as "Electronic spamming is the use of electronic messaging systems to send unsolicited messages, especially advertising." Wikipedia).


Good for you with all those signups, but please understand many people here have much more experience in this (even in free hosting) than you do right now. If someone comes here and asks for help but denies or ignores any help they're offered (or are kinda dickish in response to other people's attempt at helping you), the responders will feel offended and be dickish back to you.  They took time out of their day to try and give you advice, you threw it in their face and said that's not what I want, I want exactly what I was expected. Chill out, get off your high "company" horse (it's not a real legal entity, quit acting like it is), and if you don't like it then hey you can always just thank them for their time (because after all they took the time to look into it for you, even though it may be not the way you wanted) and move on to the next thing.  

Also for everyone else, chill out yall.  Doesn't have to be a fist fight or anything.  Cool your jets.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jan 16, 2015)

Mtwiscool all over again


----------



## makan (Jan 18, 2015)

Cool. Doesn't look like I care 

EDIT: I actually have been sponsored. SO SHUT THE FUCKK UP!


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 18, 2015)

makan said:


> Cool. Doesn't look like I care
> 
> EDIT: I actually have been sponsored. SO SHUT THE FUCKK UP!


"SO SHUT THE FUCKK UP"

I rest my case.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 18, 2015)

So, for those who don't know, the tl;dr is he asked for sponsors, we gave him advice, he got angry, I trolled him a bit, he got even more pissed, and is begging for sponsors and spamming hosts asking for free shit, and now he's even more angry since we are laughing at him.


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 18, 2015)

Next thing you know he'll be giving us the famous Mahatma Gandhi quotation, you know; « first they ignore you, then they laugh at you », etc,.  -_-



RTGHM said:


> So, for those who don't know, the tl;dr is he asked for sponsors, we gave him advice, he got angry, I trolled him a bit, he got even more pissed, and is begging for sponsors and spamming hosts asking for free shit, and now he's even more angry since we are laughing at him.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 18, 2015)

k0nsl said:


> Next thing you know he'll be giving us the famous Mahatma Gandhi quotation, you know; « first they ignore you, then they laugh at you », etc,.  -_-






I'll just leave this here.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 18, 2015)

makan said:


> Cool. Doesn't look like I care
> 
> EDIT: I actually have been sponsored. SO SHUT THE FUCKK UP!


Cool congrats!  

Hope the sponsor works with you when the abuses start rolling in.  

Also, I don't really care either if it succeeds or fails.  If it succeeds then congrats.  If it fails then whatever.  The point is, you're kind of a dick sometimes with your responses, chill out.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 18, 2015)

How did i missed all this show?


----------



## makan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> How did i missed all this show?


You missed a lot. XD


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 19, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> How did i missed all this show?


Who knows?


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 20, 2015)

Can we start an official dead pool?  I call dead by August 2015, but I'm an optimist.

To go back to my original point...these businesses just don't work because the ad revenue isn't there.  It's not even close to being there.  

And btw, cloning freevps.us is not exactly the cleverest business plan in the world.



makan said:


> But this could be a help to find more potential customers.


And this never happens. Most of the people who sponsored freevps.us a year ago are not the people sponsoring today and won't be a year from now. Sponsors realize that people who are willing to trade their time to make crappy forum posts for a VPS are not future customers who are willing to pay actual money.

I suspect a lot of them pull out because the free VPS people are not people you want as customers. You don't see BuyVM, Ramnode, SecureDragon, CatalystHost, etc. sponsoring free vpses...

Well this has all been very entertaining. I hate when mods lock these fun threads...party on! luis123456 + mtwiscool = makan and that is very special.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 20, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> Can we start an official dead pool?  I call dead by August 2015, but I'm an optimist.
> 
> 
> To go back to my original point...these businesses just don't work because the ad revenue isn't there.  It's not even close to being there.
> ...


Agreed. Reality is, even if you're getting hundreds of thousands of people posting, etc. let's say one in every 1 thousand people actually pay for service, you have 20,000 people registered, it's not even worth it to sponsors.

Now if the odds were turned like 6/10 people purchased services, then it'd be more worth it, but *this will never happen*.


----------



## makan (Jan 21, 2015)

BRUH.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 21, 2015)

makan said:


> BRUH.


_Please, continue to teach us your lessons and show us how you're the king of maturity. _


----------



## makan (Jan 25, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> _Please, continue to teach us your lessons and show us how you're the king of maturity. _


Maybe later.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 26, 2015)

Can someone give me the TL;DR of this thread. I've been told it should probably be closed.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 26, 2015)

Op is immature and wants to host a post to host forum/host.


A couple of good vpsboard users gave him some advice.


Op goes to defensive mode and starts to act as a jerk.


Another user trolls op.


Op and troll keep arguing.


Yeah you should close this


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 26, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Can someone give me the TL;DR of this thread. I've been told it should probably be closed.


luis123456 meets mtwiscool.

But I like these threads...


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 26, 2015)

Darwin said:


> Op is immature and wants to host a post to host forum/host.
> 
> 
> A couple of good vpsboard users gave him some advice.
> ...


That's pretty much the summary.


----------



## makan (Jan 26, 2015)

Darwin said:


> Op is immature and wants to host a post to host forum/host.
> 
> 
> A couple of good vpsboard users gave him some advice.
> ...


I agree but not the "Op goes to defensive mode and starts to act as a jerk."

I didn't. I specifically went that way because you guys started insulting me and my sites. I am pretty much a nice guy, but then some people (RTGHM) just have to the worst.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 26, 2015)

makan said:


> I agree but not the "Op goes to defensive mode and starts to act as a jerk."
> 
> I didn't. I specifically went that way because you guys started insulting me and my sites. I am pretty much a nice guy, but then some people (RTGHM) just have to the worst.


You got defensive and started to act like a jerk, and therefore I decided a bit of trolling was needed.

The internet consists of cats, porn, and trolls. You kept feeding the trolls...


----------



## pbgben (Jan 27, 2015)

Man... I think this thread may just deplete the world supply of popcorn. Its already depleted the number of fucks we give (Which started at 0)







(OP is the Muppet trying to manage "their" servers)


----------



## MannDude (Mar 4, 2015)

OP has requested the thread to be closed and is not seeking any more responses to his question. Locking on his behalf. :lock:


----------

